# Baby Class steam wand mod???



## standard issue (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello,

As Christmas is approaching and I will have plenty of time to practice steaming/texturing and serving milk based coffee to family & friends, I'm looking at potential steam wand mods. (I'm lactose intolerant, so usually stay away from the wand)

The machine I have is the Gaggia Baby Class, I've seen many walk throughs on how to retro-fit this Silvia wand to the Classic but no mention of whether this will fit the Baby Class.

Anyone have experience with this machine & mods?

Thanks


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I have the Baby and the steam wand works on like a swivel ball type outlet which means that the Silvia wand unfortunately doesn't fit. The same may apply to the Baby Class.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

If you look on Ebay, there is a replacement for the pannarello which allows you to steam the traditional way if you remove the outer sleeve as it extends the wand.

See here http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gaggia-Coffee-Machine-Spare-Parts-Pannerello-Steam-Wand-/160462444984?pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item255c4e99b8


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

You can even get nice stainless steel ones!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/GAGGIA-PANNARELLO-STEEL-FROTHER-ATTACHMENT-AUTHENTIC_W0QQitemZ180590056606QQcmdZViewItem?rvr_id=181006402047&rvr_id=181006402047&cguid=f8b962fb12a0a47a2f949ac4fff62eae#ht_500wt_1156

I actually used to use one of these on my Pavoni lever - made steaming a lot easier than the original wand.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

How old is your baby class mines '07 and I have done the mod a little fiddly but well worth it

Gaz


----------



## standard issue (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Gaz, not sure how old my machine is, I've had it almost a year, but it was a reconditioned machine, it looks identical to yours and the current steam wand is the same as your second image.

Don't suppose you have any pictures of the inside of your machine, the wand fitment?

Does your machine have a ball & socket style pivot or just swing left and right?

Cheers


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

No pics but I could take some maybe tomorrow it has got a ball and socket joint. Just trying to remember where I had the info from

Gaz


----------



## standard issue (Jan 10, 2010)

If it's a ball and socket would it maybe work with this steam wand?

I'll be going home to my Coffee machine tomorrow, I'll have to see if I can dig some tools out to have a look at things.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi finally found where I had my inspiration from try this link make sure you go far enough down the page.

http://forums.overclockers.co.uk/showthread.php?t=17863587

Hope this is allowed.

Good luck Gaz


----------



## standard issue (Jan 10, 2010)

The spare wand that came with my machine is identical the one removed from the Classic on the OC forum, so theoretically (famous last words coming up) it should fit without any major issues.

Other walk though guides I'd seen mention taking the machine to bits and replacing parts of the water delivery system, which always seemed a little odd/drastic, but looking at those photo's it seems retro-fittable.

I think I'll maybe give it a go over the holidays.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## gaggia bean (Oct 8, 2010)

when i replaced the wond on my classic i did have to file the pipe a little to allow it to fit where the original came out.

just a heads up just incase


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

For anyone thinking of doing the Rancilio Steam wand thing, My Espresso are doing them for £15 + postage (a lot cheaper than Happy Donkey). Got and fitted mine today. A very easy upgrade.

(just realise this post refers to the Baby - mine is a Classic)


----------



## gnownad (Apr 24, 2012)

Greenpotterer said:


> How old is your baby class mines '07 and I have done the mod a little fiddly but well worth it
> 
> Gaz


Does the wand in the 2007 model have a ball and swivel head? I have a 2012 model and it seems to be a black plastic ball and socket arrangement, with no external washer to remove - it looks like I have to open up the machine if I were to replace the wand. How is it done on the 2007 model?

Cheers!

EDIT: Turns out all you need to do is pull on the ball socket head! It comes apart pretty safely, though it was pretty scary at the time! Pretty easy mod all in all!


----------

